# Topics > Pet tech > Robotic cat toilets >  Litter-Robot, automatic self cleaning litter box for cats,  Automated Pet Care Products, Inc., Pontiac, Michigan, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer  - Automated Pet Care Products, Inc.

litter-robot.com

youtube.com/TheLitterRobot

facebook.com/LitterRobot

twitter.com/litter_robot

----------


## Airicist

The Litter-Robot Video - The Self Cleaning Litter Box that really works!

Published on Feb 19, 2013




> Automated Pet Care Products, Inc. was founded in 1999 with the purpose of creating the best automatic self cleaning litter box. Our goal is to make your life as a cat owner easier by eliminating the daily hassle of litter box scooping. An enthusiastic team has created a safe and reliable automatic self cleaning litter box that really works! It's efficient, works flawlessly, and requires only minimal attention.

----------


## Airicist

Various Litter Robot Testimonials

Published on Dec 2, 2012

----------


## Airicist

The Litter-Robot: No More Scooping 

Published on Jul 18, 2014




> Cleaning the cat litter box is now as simple as changing a kitchen garbage bag every few days. If you have several cats, the Litter-Robot™ drawer may still need to be emptied daily, but you will never again have to scoop a dirty litter box by hand!

----------


## Airicist

Feed-Safe :30 Commercial: A safe haven for your smaller pet and its food. 

Published on Jul 18, 2014




> Introducing Feed-Save: Protects your smaller pet and its food. Prevents messy food and water spills. Portable and easy to clean & maintain.

----------


## Airicist

Litter-Robot testimonial

Published on Aug 25, 2015




> The new Litter-Robot Open-Air model is the first major revision to the highly successful Litter-Robot platform. This model is a culmination of the latest technology and customer feedback received over the last 15 years. The patented sifting process cleans litter automatically after each use and deposits waste in a large-capacity waste drawer.
> The larger, more ergonomic cat entry and litter chamber along with the new self-adjusting cat sensor accommodates all cats, large and small. There is also an indicator light that is activated when the waste drawer is full and an automatic night light that provides lighting for elderly cats during night time feedings.

----------


## Airicist

Litter-Robot Automated, Self-Cleaning Litter Box - Testimonial

Published on Sep 22, 2015




> The Litter-Robot is an automatic, self-cleaning litter box. The patented sifting process automatically separates the waste from the clean litter 3-7 minutes after the cat exits. The Open Air model is the first major revision to the highly successful Litter-Robot platform. This model is a culmination of the latest technology and, more importantly, customer feedback we’ve received over the last 15 years. The larger, more ergonomic entry and litter chamber along with the new self-adjusting cat sensor accommodates large cats and cats as small as 5lbs. There is also an indicator light that is activated when the waste drawer is full and an automatic night light that provides lighting for elderly cats.

----------


## Airicist

Litter-Robot Open-Air: Unboxing & Review

Published on Sep 22, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Playlist "Litter Robot Reviews & Usage"

----------


## Airicist

Say hello to the Litter-Robot

Published on Dec 31, 2015




> Say hello to the last litter box you will ever buy. 
> The Litter-Robot is an automatic, self-cleaning litter box that really works. Just plug it in, add clumping litter and the Litter-Robot does the rest. It's that simple.

----------


## Airicist

Automatic Self Cleaning Litter Box Review Litter-Robot III Open Air Review - 

Published on Jan 4, 2016

----------


## Airicist

The best automatic Cat Litter Box

Published on Mar 2, 2016




> This automatic cat litter box was rated The Best because it cleaned more quickly and thoroughly than all other models during evaluations by the Hammacher Schlemmer Institute. After its sensor had detected that a cat had used the box and exited, The Best model waited only seven minutes to begin self-cleaning, while lesser models allowed waste to linger for as long as 20 minutes. The Best model removed debris without the clumps and clogs that plagued other units, and its design is free of the standard rake mechanism that can injure cats and is prone to jamming. Instead, The Best Automatic Cat Litter Box offers animals a private, fully-enclosed haven that empties after use by rotating upside down and sifting waste into a bottom drawer.

----------


## Airicist

The fully automated and self-cleaning litter box, Litter-Robot

Published on Jun 22, 2016




> Say Hello to the Last Litter Box you will ever buy. The Litter-Robot is a fully automated, and self-cleaning.

----------


## Airicist

Litter-Robot - How it works

Published on Dec 7, 2016




> The Litter-Robot Open Air is an automatic self-cleaning litter box. The patented sifting process automatically separates the waste from the clean litter after the cat exits and is deposited into a waste drawer reducing those unpleasant odors and leaving a clean bed of litter every time.

----------

